# Wyndham Points Chart



## ira g

We are looking to purchase Wyndham resale of course. Is there  a points chart posted for all Wyndham properties?


----------



## ronparise

You can down load the directory here

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/


----------



## ira g

Thanks, Ron.


----------

